# Bundled in the surgery?



## jdibble (Feb 25, 2011)

Hopefully someone can help with this... We have recently sent out our first batch of Anesthesia charges and now the billing company has advised us that some of our Anesthesia charges are being denied as bundled into the surgeries (hernia surgeries currently) because they are billed under the same tax ID.  We have an anesthesiologist in the group who provides services for all of the docs in the OR and sometimes they provide Anesthesia for the surgeons in our group.  The claims were sent with the AA modifier.  Is there something else that we should be adding to the claim for this to be paid?  

Thanks for any help provided!!


----------



## EllieAnn (Feb 25, 2011)

All are coming back denied? I could understand some payers picking up the tax ID as the surgeon. Make sure to send a W-9 with thte first few claims filed just to give the payer a heads up the anesthesiologist is working under this tax ID. 
Make sure you are billing time units + base units, and the ASA code with the AA modifier, not just the cpt code w/ an AA. Other wise I would call the insurance to delve deeper into the issue.


----------

